# Does colored caulking flow better



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

So I am wondering if anyone else has noticed that colored caulk flows any better? I was caulking with an Almond colored DAP 35 year today and I really do think that it was easier to work.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

the colorants in it thin it a little. Same principle as why deep colors do not cover as well.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

*Try SHERMax Ultra Urethanized Elastomeric. Clear works better than white and is lifetime warranty*


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Does anyone tint their own caulk ?

The NGPP has a lady hanger down in MS that takes out the back plug, scoops out the caulk, adds tint, and puts it back in the tube. It's actually surprisingly simple to do.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

I find brown caulk is really thick and doesn't flow well at all. If you do ever use a thick caulk, try sticking it on a radiator or in a tub of hot water for a while and that lets it flow better.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Custome tinted Sealant for years. Take the back off with thumb and forefinger, put under a tint machine and shoot the same formula in the sealant that you would in the paint, only a much smaller percentage. Never use caulk, only sealant. Glycols in the colorant make the sealant work a lot better, but it dries slower. Heat is a great way to make it flow better. A hairdryer works well too. You can also use a hairdryer to hear up oil paint like Satin Impervo for better flow instead of thinning it.


----------



## FHI Decks & Windows (Apr 18, 2007)

daArch said:


> Does anyone tint their own caulk ?
> 
> The NGPP has a lady hanger down in MS that takes out the back plug, scoops out the caulk, adds tint, and puts it back in the tube. It's actually surprisingly simple to do.


If you ever get bored and want to show me how let me know. I have visions of a complete mess--or at least I would make a complete mess!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

FHI Decks & Windows said:


> If you ever get bored and want to show me how let me know. I have visions of a complete mess--or at least I would make a complete mess!


My My My, look who's here. I see from your stats that you've been here awhile, but ain't posted for about 10 months. Good to read you my friend. 

It definitely has potential for a Gawd awful mess, but this little old lady from Mississippi makes it look easy. I've had no need to do it, but I know I could.

BTW, I was just down at Ocean State Job Lot the other day and thought of you. Hope you've been busy and well.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

daArch there is a brand and system for tinting caulking.. can't think who the brand is, it is sold at KWAL paint.. I will find out and post a response in this thread next time I stop by there.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

http://www.thepaintstore.com/Red_Devil_Create_A_Color_Caulk_Mixing_System_p/0409.htm


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Yep...Red-devil.*

We've had the Red-Devil tintable caulk for a few years now at our store.

We just work the plunger-end out from the tube, shoot a couple oz's of customer-supplied paint back into the caulk using the plastic syringe provided.
Then the mixing-base/plunger end is screwed on, and the mixing-plunger mixes the caulk & paint.
It's kind of a pain cleanin' up the plunger-unit, but the process is easy.

Faron


----------



## CobraCDN (Jan 8, 2008)

Yep Use the Red Devil here also  

Cheers


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I have had good luck matching the paint color by ordering a quart of paint tinted double strength, and then adding it to the caulk. IIRC the trick is to start with clear caulk.
That was for a light beige.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

*Happy New Year !*

I just found the need to tint a tube or two. Custom colored stucco walls that are all cracked up.


----------

